

The best and the brightest - coglethorpe
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/05/best-and-brightest.html

======
pj
Can we please stop cluttering the front page with every post to the google
blog? If we care what google has to say, we can subscribe to the RSS feed.

~~~
tigerthink
Yep, seriously. I'm not sure I understand why this post is of general
interest.

------
hs
oh no! ... i'm not in the list T_T

------
lincolnn
Next

